# Analog Tv



## Tommyboy786 (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you use a free view box with a analog tv?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Tommyboy :wave:

I assume that as you mention freeview, you're in the UK? If so, then yes depending on which box you get and the TV you've got.

You need to check whether the TV and box both have SCART sockets or UHF plugs/sockets (ordinary aerial cable type) - SCART is far preferable, it will automatically switch the TV to the best 'A/V-channel' when you power the box on.


----------



## Tommyboy786 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes am in UK and thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome, though I forgot to add that a SCART connection also provides a far better quality picture on the TV than a UHF connection :wink:


----------

